# building e-trike



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

You will need 2 controllers and you might get 50-60km out of those little wheels as you mentioned they would be speed limited in an airwheel.
When you get controllers (Brushless) you can get 96v ones and that will make them spin faster. You will have to reconfigure you battery to 96v.
You can control both controllers with 1 throttle.

Trikes are useless and unstable, you should make a 4 wheeler.

The battery will charge faster if you break it down into 4 smaller packs but only if you have 4 chargers.

Those Airwheels look like fun but you will learn a lot about Electric drives making you own "thing"


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

RIPPERTON said:


> Trikes are useless and unstable,


Stand Back Buddy ! 
Them is fighting words!!!


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

RIPPERTON said:


> Trikes are useless


Mmm...tell my dogs that: 



















> and unstable, you should make a 4 wheeler.


I won't argue the instability; but if it's weighted enough in back for a delta, it'll do alright: I havent' tipped that thing over yet. 

As for why a 3 vs 4 wheeler: Some places define a bicycle as 3 wheels or less (sometimes "in contact with the ground") and so a 4-wheeler isn't a bicycle and either isnt'a legal vehicle or they class it as soemthign else and ticket you for riding it on the streets/public paths/etc.  That's why my newest is a trike, cuz I'd rather have a 4-wheeler. 



To the OP: I have to agree about the airwheels; if you don't already know much about ebikes you have a lot of learning ahead to use them "easily" outside of their original application.

That said, don't let that stop you from trying! I didn't know a thing about ebikes when I started my first projects, and now people think i'm an expert :lol: and want me to build theirs! (I only build my own)

But there's plenty of help out there for you, if nto specifically about the airwheels, about ebike stuff in general, and you can learn to adapt that knowledge to your application, and it's fun learning and experimenting. 


I don't know what the actual speed of the motors is (it may not be a speed limit but rather the winding of the motor so that at it's original voltage it only spins that fast, so you might have to use a higher voltage battery to get a faster speed), but you can try the simulator at http://ebikes.ca/simulator to find otu what similar size wheels with various motors and batteries and controllers will do at what speeds.


----------

